# blood worms bad for cichlids??



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

they love em!!! what would be a good substitue.. they refuse frozen krill and it stinks nards!!!!! brine??? what do you suggest


----------



## dspranger (Feb 17, 2009)

brine shrimp once a day every other day

but i would use prepared seaweeds spirula or just hbh cichlid attack they love those
vegetable matter really protein and fat can cause bloat in African cichlids therefore vegetables are better and safer


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

You should really do some research into the fish you have. Feeding an herbivore a high protein diet will mostly likely turn into a bloat issue. Stick with a good staple food, and I supplement about once every 2 weeks with a bit of blanched veggies.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i am DOING research, i dont give bloodworms often, and usually just put zuccinni in the tank,, just wanted and alternate.. and btw some are omnivorous and carnivorous as well.. but anyways thanks for reply i do appreciate it


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

What Cichlids you got? It's kind of a broad term, and sure would help to know.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

just got rid of my kenyi and johanni today

1x krib. . . getting female saturday , currently 1 male
2xs blood parrots.. i know they are frankenfish but i love them
1x yellow lab
1x red zebra
2xs silver dollar
2xs pleco's
2xs clown loach


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You should not feed the fish that you have bloodworms!


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

i bought a jug of bloodworms to feed the clown loaches i have. but i have cichlids too and they eat em usually before the clowns can get to 'em. so african cichlids should not have bloodworms?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Malawi cichlids should _not_ be fed blood worm.

You can't generalize them.

When discussing foods, it's really important to state the species that you have.


----------

